# Lost all o fmy freaking potatoes! :(



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

First year trying potatoes and I failed! I thought potatoes were supposed to be super easy to grow! I was trying to grow them upward in 60" x 24" 2x6 frames. I installed the first frame and filled with dirt and planted the seed potatoes. As they grew, I continued to bury the stems with compost, adding more frames as as they went up. Got them 30" or so inches tall and then they started wilting badly. I finally took on and pulled on it a little and it came out with the stem rotted in two about 10" down.

All this happened after all the rains we got so I am guessing they just got too wet and were not able to dry out. Either that or the compost I used was too rich or something. Any ideas? 

Pretty bad when you can't grow potatoes, huh?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't really follow how you grew them. But sounds like they were to deep.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never heard it said potatoes are super easy to grow.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rubberback, as they grow, he adds another level of board/soil.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

We have all heard or practiced pulling soil up around the plants to give them tater room, but isn't that overkill? (No pun intended!)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This has been a tough year to grow them...due to all the soil moisture. It does sound like you may have effectively buried the plants which produce the energy required to grow the spuds. 

I think I used to say growing potatoes was easy...but the last three years or so I've toned that back, LOL, because Mother Nature has taken a toll on my crop. Keep trying and you will be successful.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure how you did it exactly, but sounds like you didn't allow enough new growth before you added the next level up. IME, you should allow about 6" of new growth then cover leaving about 2" protruding.
But I think that the rain got you this year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess everyone has their approach...but 2 inches of plant seems way to little. 

In weather like we have been having, the plant needs to have much more leaf area showing to provide the energy to produce good spuds.

Just hill them up slightly...and let the plant do the work is my approach.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Heck, I don't know. I just cut the seeds dust them & let them sit a few days before planting. I then dig a whole 5 inches deep add some bone meal & plant the seed & cover it up. Go back in May & harvest.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Look up growing potatoes on a trash can or vertical potato growing. That is what I did and is not anything new or off the wall. I don't have the space I am willing to devote to potatoes so I decided to try them vertical. And no, I did not bury them too deep or not allow enough growth before adding more dirt. They did fine for the first 5 "lifts" and I never covered the leaves. I always allowed at least 6-8" of growth before adding more dirt. I am pretty sure it was due to the rains keeping them way too wet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Look up growing potatoes on a trash can or vertical potato growing. That is what I did and is not anything new or off the wall. I don't have the space I am willing to devote to potatoes so I decided to try them vertical. And no, I did not bury them too deep or not allow enough growth before adding more dirt. They did fine for the first 5 "lifts" and I never covered the leaves. I always allowed at least 6-8" of growth before adding more dirt. I am pretty sure it was due to the rains keeping them way too wet.


I'm sorry you lost your crop. Probably, was the rain. He!! I haven't dug mine up yet! I've had some bad luck growing a lot of things & I feel your pain.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MM, you got me thinking about my taters.I have some growing in my compost bin & went to take a peak. Nada, nothing but plants. 
Then I went and checked my garden & found some.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...Then I went and checked my garden & found some.


 LOL...its time to start robbing the potato row. Gotta love those first small new potatoes!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...its time to start robbing the potato row. Gotta love those first small new potatoes!!


Yup! I should of followed your lead on picking my onions. If they make it through this weather I'm gonna have a nice crop. Fingers & toes crossed. I think I might get a three pounder.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I have different challenges that you guys in dirtville!  I live in the Hill Country and there is no such thing as dirt unless you bring it in, at least not on my property. The topsoil is about 3" deep, if that. I have a large garden compared to many and have 15 acres I can use, I just can't afford the cost of the dirt to make a larger garden! I currently have semi-raised beds. I say semi because I wanted to use some of the native soil so I brought in a mini-excavator and dug 30" or so into the rock and dirt where the beds were going. I then painstakingly went though all the native soil and took out the rocks. Next I brought in a lot of good quality garden soil and compost to fill everything back up. I have 2x8 edging with the remainder going into the ground. I have good soil to a depth of 3' or so which is saying a hell of a lot for the Hill Country! I have $800-1,000 just in my dirt! I have 7 4'x16' and one 2'x18' raised beds. Tying up space for potatoes was not on my list of priorities so I decided to try the vertical thing in an area that did not have beds. I much prefer to use my space for sweet corn, tomatoes, peppers, cucs, watermelon, okra, beans, cow peas, and honeydew!


----------

